# Aristo Mallet, RS-3, Snowplow



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

We got a freak snowstorm here last night that dumped about 8" of fluffy powder snow. I had left my Steelers train out from Sunday's game (Snowplow, RS-3, Steelers boxcar and caboose). Not expecting this snow, I didn't put on the mallet. But, at 9 last night, we had about 2-3" of snow. The train cleared the line no problem. At 11, there was another 2 inches of snow, so I ran it again to clear. Again, no problem. This morning, there was another 4" of snow, plus whatever had drifted from overnight. The single RS-3 could not budge it. I took off the boxcar and caboose, and coupled the mallet to the rear of the RS-3. Applied power, and off the train went. 

Do you guys remember those Bugs Bunny cartoons where he 'made a wrong turn at Albequerque' and ended up in the north pole instead of Pismo Beach? That is how the train looked climbing the grade. It was completely covered with snow to the point where it was like it was in a tunnel that was collapsing. Only had a slight derailment of the pony truck on the mallet at the diamond where the bottom layer of snow packed up. 

So, for anyone that needs snow removal, the aristo mallet RS-3 and snowplow are a good combination.


Mark


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys,

I posted some pictures over in the aristo forum. If you are interested, go take a look. 

Mark


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Saw the pics over on Facebook Mark. Really nice! Thanks for sharing. 

Chas


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Chas,

I realized the photos I took initially were too tame, so I took more. And I did a little video, but it is not that great.






There will be a third video soon.


----------

